# TechTonics Knock Sensor spacer (aluminum)...



## pimpinizt1 (Aug 1, 2003)

TechTonics Tuning swears that all of their stuff works or else they won't/wouldn't sell it. Has anybody tried their new aluminum spacer for knock sensors? Any impressions? Thanks!


----------



## jtmoe (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: TechTonics Knock Sensor spacer (aluminum)... (pimpinizt1)*

As a rule, Techtonics knows what they are talking about.


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

there is a debate about whether or not to use the spacer. some say that it prevents the knock sensor from doing its job. others say it prevents unnecessary timing retard.
the G60s used in the pikes peak and other motorsport events were equipped with an aluminum knock sensor spacer. i cant imagine they would put it there because it didnt work.


----------



## DanielAdams (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (RavenGTi)*

seems like the idea is sound if:
- the safety margin for timing retardation is set too high on these motors from the factory
- the sluminium spacer is percisely the right size to offset the greater part of this safety margin and still be suffucient to detect knock yet without being overly-sensitive.
As mentioned, a similar system was used by VWMS or similar, I have heard, but then again race motors generally arent built for the same long-life reliability as street motors.
Dan


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (DanielAdams)*

and i'm guessing the pikes peaks cars didn't run on 91 octane either?


----------



## pimpinizt1 (Aug 1, 2003)

I will be feeding the car a steady diet of 93 octane. I guess that I am just a little skeptical since the spacer is only $15 and I haven't heard much about anybody utilizing it. I am not saying that it does or doesn't work but I am very curious.


----------



## saporter (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (pimpinizt1)*

Sure it works. It makes the knock sensor less sensitive. Be careful though, if the car starts pinging at WOT, back off or remove the spacer. 
Sean


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (saporter)*

duh


----------



## pimpinizt1 (Aug 1, 2003)

I think that we all know the general physics behind the bushing and that it makes it less sensitive...the question is, is this the right thing to do and does the reward outweigh the risk? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (pimpinizt1)*

An engine makes the most power, as far as timing is concerned, when it's on the verge of knocking. The KS setup listens for any knock, and retards the timing until it goes away, then lets it go back up again. The spacer would still allow the sensor to pick up the knock, but not quite as much, which means that the control unit wouldn't retard the timing as much. This would keep the engine at the verge of knocking, when the timing is retarded by the system, rather than below the knocking limit.
For this reason, which makes sense in my mind, I think the spacer could be useful. Also, if your engine is prone to being hit by stuff (small rocks from the road and whatnot), then the spacer would decrease the chances of the sensor picking the rocks up as knocking.
The slight potential gains with the spacer, combined with the slight potential engine damage, don't appeal to me so I'm not going to get one. With 11+:1, and 94 octane with a KS, I don't knock anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RexSpeed (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

I'd be interested to hear from someone who's tried this. $15 isn't a lot of money, but it's still money and time potentially wasted if I can't feel an improvement in one form or another. I would also question it's benefit on a car that's been chipped since most chips require higher octane fuel and thus reduce the risk of detonation anyway. On the other hand, maybe it would be even more beneficial on a chipped car if the EPROM happens to be a particularly aggressive one.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (RexSpeed)*

tt often sells it with their digi2 chip so that may be worth looking into


----------

